# F1 Bengal requirements



## Classicsport (Jul 12, 2011)

I resurrected another thread but guess I should start my own...

I am planning on getting an f1 Bengal and am trying to find information about the relevant requirements, I have tried calling my council but the animal welfare officer is never available. Finding info has been very difficult and google has not been my friend (though it did lead me here!)

I would like to keep him in my home with my other bengals.

Thanks very much for any info


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

i didnt think their was any special requirements 
but have a look here im sure they can help
Bengal Cat Club GB


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

There's a couple of very 'clued-up' breeders in teh UK. One in Scotland and one in South Wales. I've spoken to them both in teh past. I don't have their details off hand but I think Google should help you out.

Give them a call.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You will need a DWA for an F1 bengal as far as I know. F2s onwards you don't. You will not be able to keep any DWA cat like other cats in your house. You will need a separate enclosure etc etc same as for a lynx or other big/ger cat. Best bet is to look on the website of your local council about their requirements.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I do believe F1 and F2 bengals were removed from the DWAA on it's last revision.

Here's the current list as it stands: http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## Classicsport (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Fangio,

That's extremely useful and very helpful,

Thanks very much,


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

No probs. Glad to be of service to a fellow bengal keeper: victory:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

All cats including the bobcat, caracal, cheetah, jaguar, leopard, lion, lynx, ocelot, puma, serval and tiger. 
The following are excepted:​(a) the wild cat, the pallas cat, the little spotted cat, the Geoffroy’s cat, the kodkod, the bay cat, the sand cat, the black-footed cat, the rusty-spotted cat and the domestic cat;​(b) a hybrid cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more species within paragraph (a); 
(c) a hybrid cat having as one parent a domestic cat and as the other parent a first generation hybrid of a domestic cat and any cat not within paragraph (a); 
(d) any cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c); 
(e) any cat which is descended exclusively from a domestic cat and any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c).​​ 

This would seem to say that an F1 bengal is DWA but an F2 is not as I said earlier. Bengals are a cross with an ALC and ALC are DWA. 

F1 = one parent alc x parent two domestic cat

F2 = F1 x domestic or F1.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wild cats were removed, not F1 Bengals.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Nix said:


> All cats including the bobcat, caracal, cheetah, jaguar, leopard, lion, lynx, ocelot, puma, serval and tiger.
> *The following are excepted*:​(a) the wild cat, the pallas cat, the little spotted cat, the Geoffroy’s cat, the kodkod, the bay cat, the sand cat, the black-footed cat, the rusty-spotted cat and *the domestic cat;*​*(b) a hybrid cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more species within paragraph (a);*
> (c) [/B]a hybrid cat having as one parent a domestic cat and as the other parent a first generation hybrid of a domestic cat and any cat not within paragraph (a);
> (d) any cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c);
> ...


If you put the bits in bold together it says that any hybrid with a domestic cat as one parent is excepted (as bengals are).

That's how it reads to me anyhow.

regards,

Matt


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep i'm with Matt on this one. Reads like that to me also


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*f1 Bengal*

Correct me if i'm wrong but are Bengals, whether F1 or not are African Leopard Cat/Domestic hybrid,so i don't see how these would have ever been on DWAL
I may be wrong....


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

daz30347 said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but are Bengals, whether F1 or not are African Leopard Cat/Domestic hybrid,so i don't see how these would have ever been on DWAL
> I may be wrong....


I think all first cross hybrids ie F1 are subject to DWA if they are crossed with any animal identified in the relevant paragraph A. So an F1 Bengal would be offspring of ALC and a domestic cat making the DWAL applicable.

I think...


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fangio said:


> If you put the bits in bold together it says that any hybrid with a domestic cat as one parent is excepted (as bengals are).
> 
> That's how it reads to me anyhow.
> 
> ...


Exclusively means that *both* parents have to be in paragraph a. whereas an F1 bengal consists of domestic cat and ALC, and the ALC is not in paragraph a. so it *DOES* need a DWAL.

''(c) [/B]a hybrid cat having as one parent a domestic cat and as the other parent a first generation hybrid of a domestic cat and any cat not within paragraph (a);''

^^ This bit means that F2s are OK because it's one parent domestic and the other parent F1

So basically if you want to keep one with your other cats, without a DWAL you will have to get an F2.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

DWA said:


> All cats including the bobcat, caracal, cheetah, jaguar, *leopard*, lion, lynx, ocelot, puma, serval and tiger.


F1 Bengal(50%Asian leopard cat/50%Domestic cat) along with F1 Savannah(50%Serval/50%Domestic cat), 
Along with F1 Ashera([F1 Bengal X F1 Savannah]-25%Asian leopard cat/25%Serval/50%Domestic cat). All need DWA in the UK.

The DWA Dose only say Leopard but by this it means Leopard, Snow leopard, Clouded leopard, Asian leopard cat'etc.

*This is a recent ad. *








FOR SALE - F1 Early Generation Bengal kitten available for reservation under Awilddream prefix (Tim Bliss).​
A stunning F1 male has become available. 
*DWA License is required for an F1 hybrid in the UK via your local council.* 
Click here for more details 
photos - robert fox​


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

daz30347 said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but are Bengals, whether F1 or not are *African Leopard Cat*/Domestic hybrid,so i don't see how these would have ever been on DWAL
> I may be wrong....


Bengal is a hybrid of Asian leopard cat, NOT African leopard cat.


----------

